# Accents problem..fn+alt+164



## junior86

For some reson when I''m typing an email in the web browser when i try to insert an "ñ" with fn+alt+164 my browser goes to the previous page...

I have searched for this problem but with no luck..  

i have an HP Pavilion dv6000 laptop.


----------



## cherine

Welcome to the forum 

Please check this very useful sticky.


----------



## fsabroso

This thread also could be helpful 
*Spanish keyboard
*
Regards.


----------



## junior86

Thanks, but it seem to not be working for me...

I used to be able to do the fn+alt+164 before with no problem now alll it does is that it goes to the previous page that i came from.

I dont want to install new keyboard language to my computer because i rarely use these characters, and it would be very difficult to remember they keys.

See if i can specify my self more clearly....

When i press fn+u(4) it goes to the previous character, in other words it functions as an arrow and it doesn't insert the 4.... when i use the combination fn+alt+jou(164) it functions as forward and back buttons, causing it to go to the previous page..

Thanks.


----------



## fsabroso

Did you try with "alt gr" key? 

it's on the right side of the spacer.


And maybe this could help:


----------



## mother earth

Have you tried ALT + 164 only? That's what I use.


----------



## dianachina

You can also use "Mapa de carácteres" ("character map") which is a program in the computer (all compurers have it) and it has symbols.

I will write it in both, Spanish and a similar translation in English, so, I'm sorry if my translation is not well done, so I hope to do it correctly due to they are techical terms....so, you might find the program in Inicio *("Start")*, Programas *("Programs")*,Accesorios *("Accesories")*, Herramientas del sistema *("System tools") *and finally *"Mapa de carácteres" *("character map")..... Using this program you just look for the letter (or symbol), copy and paste it.

I hope it can be useful!
Any question or doubt just let me know....
Saludos!


----------



## Angel.Aura

The only way to make it work, on my keyboard, is to type Alt+0241.
Take a look: ñ. 
Yes, it works!


----------



## junior86

I think I haven't made myself clear. I appreciate all your help truly.

But this is the problem when i am typing and email, or even here on this reply when i try to put in the "ñ" using the fn+Alt+164 my browser goes back to the page it came from..

fn+alt+7(number pad 7) goes to my homepage..
fn+alt+o(number pad 6) goes forward.. acts like the forward button "Go Forward One Page"
fn+alt+u(number pad 4) goes back a page.. it goes to the page i came from..

It doesnt function as it suppose to be working. I have no clue on what is wrong now as it was working fine a few days ago.

This happenes in both my browsers.. Internet Explorer and Mozilla Firefox.

Again thank for everyones help... Its greatly appreciated..


----------



## dianachina

*Junior 86*.... I think I know why this is happening to you. If you use the numbers that are on the right side of the keyboard, they have other functions besides the numbers (Have you noticed?). For example, the number *#7* has the other function that is *"start"*, so it sends to the begining of the page or homepage; *#8* To the *top* of the page; #4 backwards, #6 forward; #1 To the end of the page; #2 Down, and with the number #4 you move to another page.

Use the numbers that are above the letters of your keyboard, because they don't have an alternative function (just other some symbols, for example: # $ % & )

I hope it can be useful...



P.S. I forgot.... Thank you *fsabroso* for the translation from Spanish to English of "character map"


----------



## GobbldyGook

junior86, I had the same problem too. After doing some looking around on the internet, I found a solution: Hit fn + num lock. Try typing with the letter that have the numbers on them. If they still type as letters, hit fn + num lock again. Now when you type on those keys, they should show up as numbers. Now you can hold down the alt key (without holding fn) and type the numbers to get the symbol that you want.

Hope that helps.


----------

